# cannot load Nvidia driver(Nvidia + AMD)



## wxsabi (May 12, 2019)

Hello all,

I have two video cards in my system, an Nvidia 9500GT(to which my two monitors are connected), and a Radeon RX580(no monitors connected to this one). The reason for this, is that I intend to use GPU pass-through for a Windows VM. Anyways, I installed nvidia-driver-340 and enabled linux support and had the nvidia module load at boot in /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf respectively. When the system boots, however, I get a graphical environment but I'm not sure if it's the RX580 that is processing everything even though the Nvidia card is the one with the monitors connected to it, or if it's running of  some sort of default VESA driver. Running nvidia-xconfig returns "ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system", so i'm assuming the driver is not even loaded.

Anyone have a clue on what I can do to get the OS to run off of the Nvidia card so I can use the RX580 for the VM only?

If you need more info, please don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks


----------



## YuryG (May 12, 2019)

/var/run/dmesg.boot should definitely give you a clue, what driver you are using. And /var/log/Xorg.0.log  if you use Xs.


----------



## shkhln (May 12, 2019)

wxsabi said:


> The reason for this, is that I intend to use GPU pass-through for a Windows VM.



I don't think bhyve supports GPU passthrough.



wxsabi said:


> if it's the RX580 that is processing everything even though the Nvidia card is the one with the monitors connected to it



That's actually quite difficult to do and definitely not something you get by accident.


----------

